

Easing Functions - qzervaas
http://easings.net/

======
greggman
I had never used a tweening library with easing functions. I had used my own
easing function before but not a library. So I threw one together, made a
small sample to test it. Turned out better than I expected.

[http://greggman.github.io/doodles/tween.html](http://greggman.github.io/doodles/tween.html)

------
amelius
Very handy. Ideas for next version: allow control points of the bezier curve
to be moved; generate a javascript function (for those of us who want to run
the animation from within javascript completely).

~~~
91bananas
Check out this guy, [http://cubic-bezier.com/#.17,.67,.83,.67](http://cubic-
bezier.com/#.17,.67,.83,.67)

~~~
agumonkey
Always liked Verou's single-functions websites
[http://lea.verou.me/projects/](http://lea.verou.me/projects/).

------
anezvigin
It would be neat if they included the elegant easing equations themselves.
IIRC they're usually based on Robert Penner's work in 2001.

~~~
glhaynes
Agreed. This (indirectly linked from the op) has code:
[http://gsgd.co.uk/sandbox/jquery/easing/jquery.easing.1.3.js](http://gsgd.co.uk/sandbox/jquery/easing/jquery.easing.1.3.js)

------
lux
I love this. Would be handy to include examples of when particular functions
map well to specific types of interactions.

------
pizza
The contrarian in me wants to say that if you want to make something move like
a natural object, just make a force diagram and derive x(t) from first
principles. This is neat for visualizing other easing functions, though.

------
Rangi42
I expected that clicking on a easing function would use that function to
transition to its detail page. Instead, it uses what looks like easeInOutQuint
for all of them.

